# Film & book title translator



## tim buktu

Hello,

Thanks and congratulations for these really useful forums and dictionnaries.

Just an idea to complement the dictionary section : what about a title translator for films and book ? (I can't find this tool anywhere, maybe it already exist ?)


----------



## Cracker Jack

If you are looking for the original title of books, you can find it in the first few pages where the edition and pubication year are printed.

For films like in dvd's, you can find the original title printed in the jacket or inlay card, usually in the credit titles at the back.  It comes in quotation marks after the translated title.


----------



## tim buktu

Hello,
Thanks for your reply. For example I have some French movie or book title in mind (not necessarily the original title, and I don't posess the book nor dvd) and I would like to find the equivalent in English or Spanish. (it happens to me quite often).


----------



## ireney

tim buktu maybe you can create a glossary for that particular subject? Or two really (better keep them separate)


----------



## Alxmrphi

I know an Italian who told me about how stupid film translations were, in England the title of the latest X-men film was "A last stand" and in Italy it was dubbed some stupid title that we laughed about, it's not always a literal translation with the same effect.


----------



## TrentinaNE

For films, you can try the Internet Movie Database (search Google for the appropriate link).  It usually has cross-references to alternative foreign titles of movies and TV programs.

Cheers,
Elisabetta

_ Thanks for the IMDb link, Cracker Jack -- I was too lazy to include it!  _


----------



## Cracker Jack

tim buktu said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for your reply. For example I have some French movie or book title in mind (not necessarily the original title, and I don't posess the book nor dvd) and I would like to find the equivalent in English or Spanish. (it happens to me quite often).


 
If you know the actors/actresses, you can search the original title of the movie using www.imdb.com. Enter the name of the actor and you will see the list of the movies he has done and the rest of the cast.

For the books, I don't have an idea of any databas in the internet.


----------



## Alxmrphi

But then all you have to do is type in the English book title and then "Country + version" and the chances are you will find it.


----------



## tim buktu

Hello,

IMDB or Google won't answer for hips of French films to other languages ... well, maybe the reason is they don't have other language versions.

Ireney, I will gladly write some entries/translations for a glossary if someone can input them into a translation site/tool.


----------

